# Ugodog to pee but ant poop on it



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

My 4 month Coco pee on the ugodog but poop on floor in kitchen 
Waiting for last shots before taking her out
Can't use weewee pad because she plays with it please help


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of them want a separate place for each. After she pees, put the Ugodog in a different place, and see if she will poop on it.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Most dogs won't poop where they pee. Try newspaper under the spot where she poops maybe? Or there's the washable pads that are harder to chew than disposable ones.

Also, seems like you could (and should!) be taking her outside for brief amounts of time by 4 months, to socialize her at least.

Good luck!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine was the opposite. He took to pooping on the Ugodog almost instantly, but it was harder to get him to pee on it. For him, once I found a treat he liked and started treating him for going in the right spot, well then things progressed much faster. He tends to poop on one side of the tray and pee on the other side.


----------

